# HD Contact Photos



## The Matrix (Oct 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Native Google contacts app uses a strangely lower resolution (96x96px).

This was normal in the firsts Android versions.

The new phones includes a large amount of memory and a large screens, and also, the new Android version (Ice Cream Sandwitch) predisposes to a better user experience.

But, by default, the contact photos stored in Android 4.0 uses the older resolution (96x96px), and the photo contacts appears pixelated.

With this app you can make a bulk update of your contact photos to a increased resolution (256x256px) that's shows much better in your new devices.

Also, in older devices, that aren't running ICS, the app allows to make a bulk photo contacts update and increase the resolution to the device max supported size.

Finally, if you have rooted your device, you can increase the size of the contact photos to 400x400px (or more). That sounds good in devices with a large screen, like Galaxy Note.

Market Link: https://play.google....ctphotosupdater

Instructions

1) Place the desired contact photos (in PNG or JPG format) in a folder of your sdcard. I recommend to use square photos.
2) Open the app
3) Click settings and configure the sources folder to the stored photos folder
4) Go main window in the app
5) Select the photos that you want to update
6) Click the update photos button (the photos was automatically resized to the max resolution supported by the device).

* If you want to use photos greater than the maximum supported device size, you need to be rooted. If you're rooted, go
settings, check the "Use HD photos" checkbox then apply the desired photos.

Please, if you have troubles or issues, contact with the developers via email (ryo.software _AT_ gmail.com) or in this thread.


----------



## Kevho00 (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome bro. Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you, this is awesome! That was bugging me like crazy 

Sent from my Glitched Fascinate running AOKP 37


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm gonna give this a try. Hard to believe Google hasn't fixed the contact photos yet.


----------



## The Matrix (Oct 10, 2011)

Updated first post with a video.

Also, this app is now fully compatible with ICS and GB


----------

